# Rainbow Crew - It's Our Year Pt 5



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

New home, Rainbow Crew
Loads of Love
Dee
xxx

*Somewhere over the rainbow,
Way up high
There's a land that I heard of,
Once in a lullaby
Somewhere over the rainbow
Skies are blue
And the dreams that you dare to dream
Really do come true*​


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

The Cyclers!
Annabel IVF Scan 19/1
Carol IVF BCP 3/1 DR 22/1 EC 23/2
Carro (Caroline) ICSI DR 8/1
Chick66 IUI BS 14/1, Scans 19/1, 22/1, IUI 27/1
CJ FET DR 5/1, Blood Tesr 21/1, FET 5/2
Dee DR 31/1 EC 9/3
Fee FET Clomid 25/1
GemmaB IVF Scan & Bloods 8/1, DR 9/1, EC 17/1, ET 20/1
Harriet ICSI DR 5/1, Scan 19/1, Stimms 21/1
Holly667 IVF DR 20/1
Hun IVF DR 12/1, BS 26/1, EC 9/2
Imogen ICIS DR Dec 03, BS 30/12/03, Scan 13/1, EC 16/1, ET 21/1
Jake ICSI DR 29/12/03, BS 14/1
Jo P ICSI DR 28/12/03, BS & Stims 14/1, EC 26/1
Kate12 FET DR 9/1, BS 4/2, FET 20/2
Kimric IVF BS 7/1, Metforim for 8 weeks then March .. Go!!!
LadyP IVF Stims 20/1
Leni IUI Stims 14/1, Scan 19/1, 22/1
Lise IVF DR 26/12/03, BS 12/1, EC 27-29/1
Nic (Dolly) IVF DR 27/12/03, BS 12/1, Scam 21/1, EC 26/1
NicJ ICSI DR 12/1, BS 29/1, EC 9/2
Paula ICSI provisional DR 6/2 
S4arh Clomid Scan 27/1
Sarz FET Natual - first week in Feb
Tallulah ICSI DR 4/1
Tinkerbell64 ICSI DR 31/12/03, Stims 21/1, EC 5/2
Trudy26 IVF? DR 26/12/03, Stims 8/1, EC 19/1, ET 21/1










Our Current Rainbow 2WWers!
DawnJ ICSI test 30/1
LB IUI test 22/1










The Crewmates!
Caron FET sorting out polyps first
Charlotte IVF Jan/Feb
ChrisB FET Jan
Feistyblue (Claire) DIUI Feb
Fi FET Jan
Fiffi IVF sometime in 2004
Gail M IVF March
JDRobinson (Janet) review appt 17/3
Jo IVF in 2004 when all fit and well!!
Kimmy FET sometime in 2004
Kitty1 ICSI Feb
Larac (Lara) FET Feb/March
MichelleK FET Jan
Nicnack ICSI April
Owennicki (Nicki) IVF? Jan
Suz ICSI Jan
Shelley IUI Feb
ZoeB ICSI Starting March, EC 6/5


----------



## Harriet (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi all, 

Just thought I would pop in and say a big hello and hope everyone is doing ok. 

Trudy and Imogen- well done, will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Quick update from me, all downregged and I am off to collect my drugs tomorrow and will start injecting so not long to go now!!! 

Lol 

Hx


----------



## Gemma B (Oct 13, 2003)

Well I've had et today and out of the 4 only 3 made it on to the next stage 2 being better then 1 so we didnt have any to freeze and we've had 2 put back they were grade 1 and both at the 8cells stage its just a shame they couldnt put all 3 in but the laws the law!!!
we test on 31st Jan I dont go back to work til nxt Weds so I'm trying to rest as much as poss.dh is making dinner pizza and chips so its going to do my diet good!! he doesnt know how to work the steamer yet but he will do at the end of the week 
The monitor was broken so we were unable to get a photo and see them on the screen but if it works who cares!!!
The nurses and doctors were lovely even one of the nurses who wasnt working with us today even came in to see us and wish us all the best dh and me were saying all the times we've come here all the staff ahve been lovely and cheerful they areall brill.
I will catch up with everyone tomorrow now I'm off work and dh as shoutd that tea is ready 
Love Gemmaxxx


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Hello raingowers/rainbowers,

How are we all?

Did anyone notice that it was a bit quieter on here yesterday. Our dearest Auntie Dee was missing but I think we all behaved?

Because I am in a lazy mood... nothing new there then,so I will just wish you all well with the d/r, stimms and Ec which I hope has all gone or is going well. For those just about to start, GMD's included, I so wish you well and hope this is it for you! Remember, positive thoughts are the only way to make it happen so no negative thoughts please. 

As I have said time and time again, your baby has a special date all of its own for when it will arrive, so we just need to wait for the calendar to get closer. (Does that make any sense?).

Good luck one and all. You will get your bfp's -- you are too nice not to. 

Love dawn x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Ahoy There Rainbow Crew!

A quickish catch up .......

Gemma, Imogen and Trudy - Hope your ETs went well today and you are getting plenty of rest. Tomorrow .. I will magically turn you all into 2wwers! Good luck for your 2wws ... I can't wait to see the BFP signs next to your names!

Lois - So sorry you have had such a horrible time of it .. I hope your little embie was a first class babe, that ET went well and you get your BFP!

Chick66 - Sorry to hear that you are not responding to the drugs ... I can imagne how trumatic that must be for you, being a poor responder myself. I hope that your consultant can give you some answers and the right help on Thursday.

CJ - I hope that your blood test went ok today. I'm not sure if you definately have to have a bleed or not - but you probably know the answer to that one by now anyway.

Fee - It's nearly your time! xx

Harriet adn Tinkerbell - Good luck with your stims .. you are on your way!

Holly - Great to hear from you ... sorry I can't help with the drug advice - why not try posting on the ask the nurses board?

Jake - It's sounding good for you if you can feel all that ovarian activity after day 3 of stimms!

JoP - Hope the extra menopur does the trick.

Kate - I know I shouldn't have, I have it all to come again, but I did laugh at the thought of you having hot flushes whilst interviewing. I found it so unnerving in meetings last time I cycled!

Kim - Excellent news that your dates have worked out around Stratford!

Lise - Wow .. you must be drinking some water - how much are you drinking?

Nic (Dolly) - Hope your scan went ok today .. it sounds like you are responding well so far.

Paula - What a hard decision you have had to make on the job front - if you feel right about it then you have definately made the right one. After all, you are going to be needing that maternity leave very soon! xx

Carol - How was Meatloaf? Getting out of the toon was a nightmare last night, what with him and the match. But when I saw the queues heading inward .......... I was delighted I was heading in the other direction!

Hun - I did mean to ask where the living room was moving to?

Welcome to Shelley .. good luck for you IUI in February.

No news from me, rainbow mates ... it's another week of work so plodding on as usual. I'm off on Friday though ... so only 2 more days to go!

Hope everyone I haven't mentioned by name is happy and well.

Loads of Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dolly (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Crewmates,

Auntie Dee, where have you been, anywhere exciting?

Shelley - Welcome aboard. Wishing you lots of luck for your February IUI 

Nicky - So sorry to read your news. Giving you and your DH a . As each day passes hopefully you will feel alittle better 

Trudy - Fantastic News. I'm wishing you lots of luck for ET.

Paula - Tough choice job or treatment, but I think you have made the right choice as Dee said you'll be needing that maternity leave 

Holly - Welcome. I'm sorry I'm unable to help with your drug question, but I'm sure someone will be able to help.

Chick - I hope Thursday answers some questions for you. Good luck.

Imogen - Congratulations. 5 fertilised, well done. I'II be praying that your embies grow overnight and good luck with ET tomorrow.

Harriet - Wishing you lots of luck with your stims.

Gemma - Great news, 2 grade 1 embies safe and snug inside you. Take it easy and sending you lots of  vibes.

Dawn - I hope you are OK today, see you in 5 sleeps 

Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned, I hope you are all well, happy stabbing, sniffing or waiting.

I have my second stims scan tomorrow, hopefully my follies will have grown since Monday - keeping my fingers crossed.

I'II catch up again tomorrow.
Lots of love
Nic (Dolly)
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

GOOD LUCK NIC!!

HOPING ITS GOOD NEWS TOMORROW MATE!

Love Dawn x


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi munchkinlets

Hope youre all good, and its good news for all those having scans, EC and ET this week.

I am SOOOOOOO BORED with D/R ......surely it must be time for something else now! ^sleepy^ ^sleepy^ ^sleepy^ ^sleepy^ ^sleepy^ ^sleepy^ ^sleepy^ ^sleepy^
Appointment for baseline next Mon....and it would be nice to see AF (only time in last 2 years that has ever passed my lips) soon....

By the way my living room is now in the dining room (and I'll be in conservatory with Reverend Green and the dagger (whilst my husband still battles in the kitchen with the lead piping - not a joke!)) !

Hun xxx


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

hi girls - hope you are all well.

Hun - your post made me laugh!! i am also soooo bored of D/R too and am dying to move to stims and go for my scan but i have another 10 days yet! boo!!
anyway, can't complain i suppose!!

am worried tonight though cos the bottle of buserelin is supposed to be enough for 11 injections but i reckon there is enough left for another 4 which would make 13 injections - has anyone else had this? am scared i have not been injecting enough but am sure it is working as my AF is late, i have spots and sore nipps and hot flushes and headaches! (how many symptons?)

Trudy, Imogen and Gemma - well done on your embies - you must be over the moon! good luck for your ET. 

Good luck to the other Nic for your second scan tomoz - hope it goes well!!

haven't got time to respond to everyone else sorry but i am thinking about you.
take care all - i will try and catch up properly tomorrow.

nicxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Nicky - I've posted to you on the other thread 

Harriet - wishing you all the best!

Trudy - 9 is brilliant! Good luck for ET tomorrow!!!!!!!

Paula - always happens when you don't want the job (in reality) you get offered it! Still nice to know your talents have been appreciated!

Holly - sorry can't help with your drug question, but sure someone can!

Chick - sorry today's news wasn't brilliant but fingers crossed for Thursday.

Imogen - fab news for you on your fertilisation rate! See quality is good too! All the best for your ET tomorrow!

Jo P - hopefully that extra jab will do the job!

Gemma - ET today sounds like a lovely positive experience! Hope the 2ww doesn't drag tooooooo much! All the best1

Nic - good luck for your scan tomorrow!

Hun - not long till Monday for you!

Dee - why the short week (nosy me!) 

Carol - ahhhhhhh forgot you were meatloafing! Not surprised that your nana is cantankerous, she's had enough poking and proding hasn't she?

Love to you all
Sue
xxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

LMAO Sue .. like you don't know!


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Me again ......

Carol, hope the ops this week go well for your Nana. She must be getting pretty fed up with all of this by now .. still it will soon be all over and she will be well again. (((hugs))) to you and her! xxx

Nic - Just a thought ... does the bottom have a bell shaped bottom and therefore there is only deceptively lots left?

Hun - You are so right ... down regging is the boring bit and always seems to last forever!

Nic (Dolly) - Unfortunately, no exciting trips for me! I was away with work yesterday and didn't get back til late.

I forgot to mention earlier ... we filled our last thread in 4 days Rainbow Crew - do you reckon we will break the record on this one?

Loads of Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Crew mates

Well it has been busy on here. I am absolutely shattered as i was kept awake last night with heartburn so this is going to be a quickie.
Imogen , Trudy and Gemma, Good luck for ET tomorrow wishing you both BFP's

Nicky So so sorry it hasnt worked for you this time.   Sending you lots of hugs.

Paula Glad you decided on the ICSI but its nice to know you could have had the job.

Dee I know why you have Friday off  I would have had Thursday off if i was working too.  Hope you and dh had a nice evening last night and celebrated your anniversary.

Jo We know you have things going on at the moment. It wont be long before you will be cycling 

Well we went to have the rest of our blood tests done today. Thankfully our GP's nurses arent jobs worths. When we came home from the hospital i found the blood forms and the doc had put down the wrong tests on the forms and missed 2 of mine. I phoned him and he asked if the gp would alter them. I explained to the nurse and she said no problem and did them. so thats all done now.
Carol you jinxed me by saying the metformin plays havoc with your bowels. I wasnt too good yesterday but hopefully it was a one off. Have posted you about your nana sending her lots of luck for a speedy recovery.
Right will be off to bed in a mo hope everyone else is doing ok will catch up soon.

Love Kim x x x x


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2003)

OK its now official. I am turning into a creature of the night as its again another late post ^vampire^
Nicky and Jim - so sorry ^group^
Fee - when I said I was drinking more I meant the non-alcoholic stuff. I have the thirst reflex of a camel which is not good as apparently you need to drink plenty when taking the drugs. I'm not going OTT though just making sure my pee is looking like lemon squash not orange juice 
Trudy and Imogen - good luck girls with ET 
Gemma - are you now in the dreaded 2ww?
Hun - do you need an AF dance yet...??
NicJ - I think drug companies add a bit extra to the bottle so that you are guaranteed 'X' amount. I got more than 60 sniffs from a bottle of Synarel and was told that there should be extra Gonal F in the bottle too (should be for the price!)
Paula - Congratulations on getting the job - clearly the best applicant. "It is in your moments of decision that your destiny is shaped" - (Tony Robbins) Your destiny is clearly  not stress!
Feeling a little bloated, but ok. M&S have special offer on fruit juice which is making the water taste better, which I am trying to drink (honest Lisa!)
It's almost tomorrow (weds) which will be a positive day for all I just know it   
Love Jakex


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Just a quickie!

I am still here, just not much going on at moment.

You all sound well & happy, keep it up it will happen!

Zoe x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

oh and o forgot ~ still no a/f ~ cd 64 today! They are gonna give me provera on friday to "bring it on!"

x x x


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

*MORNING CAMPERS!*

Well it's dull, overcast and typically a winters morning here so I thought I would brighten my day by posting early and then hopefully getting down to some serious cupboard and wardrobe emptying. I have loads of clothes in the wardrobe that are all business suits or dresses which are now so Blake and Crystal/JR/SueEllen, so its time to ditch. So in about an hours time, you will know what I am up to!!

Harriet&#8230; Good luck with the stimms&#8230; not long to go and then the dreaded 2ww!

Gemma&#8230; Well done with ET. Wishing those little embies to grow nice and strong for their Mummy and Daddy!

Shelly &#8230; Hello and welcome to the crew.

Nicky&#8230; Thinking of you Hun! Come back and post when you are ready. We are all thinking of you in the meantime.

Chick66&#8230; Do hope tomorrow goes well for you and you get some answers.

Imogen&#8230; Hoping today is comfortable for you and that your babies are tucked up nice and snug when you read this.

Trudy&#8230; Well done! Time to relax now.

Dolly&#8230; Have been thinking about you especially at 8.30am. Looking forward to your call later with your news. Fingers X

Hun&#8230; So where is the old witch? Sorry that she isn't around yet. Always the same when we need her. By the way, loved the cluedo reference. Made me cackle!

Carol&#8230; Poor Nana. She really has been put thru it. Makes us realise that what we do is just a piece of cake in comparison. Kiss and hug for the two of you.

NicJ&#8230;When I had my stimms, the pharmacy warned me that we would get more out of a phial than was marked in order to ensure that a patient had plenty. Maybe this manufacturer has provided the same? Try not to worry. If you think you have been doing the right amount, I am sure you have.

SueL&#8230; Looking forward to meeting you and Malty on Sunday! Time to give Mel and baba a name!

Jo&#8230; Thinking of you! Wont be long but in the meantime, do take care of yourself.

Tuppa&#8230; Nice to meet you in the chat room. You are such a laugh!

Jake&#8230; Keep up the drinking game mate. It will be worth it!

ZoeB&#8230;. Hello! Hope you are ok this morning? So where is that wicked witch. It will be interesting to learn what the clinic actually think is causing the delay. I am no expert, but a friend of mine had something similar happen to her and it was a majoy body shock which caused hers to just shut down. Has anything like that happened to you? Take care!

Trudy&#8230;. I felt a bit sore too but just put that down to how much pummelling they have to do. If you are still worried why not give your clinic a call.

Paula&#8230; DH is up for the 7th! Bigtime! I wonder why? Is it because of the bluenoses!

Dee&#8230; Well the girls got you interested in chat last night, didn't they?. I was curious too as to what took place!

Kim&#8230; Hope you are feeling much better today. The heartburn? Isn't that for when you are pg? Your not are you?? Anyway, hope you feel much better now. Xxxx Any gossip on Joe? We need to know how are little man is!

I am bound to have missed loads of you too. I am sorry, but I hope I have caught up with most.

I must just finally say, *GOOD LUCK CAROL AND DEE FOR THIS WEEK!! SENDING LOADS OF POSITIVE REIKI FOR YOU BOTH!*

To everyone else have a good Wednesday. My DH is home tonite with his dirty washing and instructions for his next trips wardrobe. Ho Hum!

Love Dawn x


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

hi girls - thanks for all your advice re extra buserelin - i phoned the clinic just to make sure and they said that sometimes the drug company does put extra in so that must be what it is. 

Michelle - hope you feel better soon - get yourself off to bed with a hot drink and some paracetemol!!

Dawn - hope you are having fun with your clear out - are you nesting?! I cleared out my wardrobe/cupboards last weekend and I had 6 binbags full to take to the charity shop!!

Trudy - sorry to hear that you are still a bit sore. can't really help cos I had GA when I had EC and was fine afterwards. I am sure everything is normal though and it is just because of all the pulling etc that goes on down there! Hope you feel better soon and that ET went smoothly and wasn't too painful.

Zoe - hope AF turns up soon. My AF is also late (due to D/R). Good luck with your provera on Friday.

Jake - how are you getting on? have you got your first scan since stimming tomorrow? good luck! keep drinking!!

Kim - hope you are feeling better soon. Glad you got things sorted out at the doc's eventually - bit of a palava though eh?!

Dee - reckon we will have to move it if we want to break the record of 4 days!!

Carol - sorry to hear about your nan - i hope it goes well for her this week.

Nic (Dolly) - hope you got on well today at your scan.

hello to everyone i haven't mentioned - hope you are all well and coping with everything!

I am now on day 10 of D/R and like Hun am getting v bored of it - oh well - one week tomorrow and then i have my baseline scan! can't wait! fingers crossed everything will be ok!!
love nicxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Been reading through your "many" posts and would love to mention everyone by name but I can't!

So sending you all heaps and heaps of positive thoughts, good luck wishes and big hugs
^group^ ^group^
Laine x


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Whats the quacker? Please tell me!


----------



## Jo P (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi to everyone good luck with all the drugs, scans and 2ww ing. 

I can't beleive how stressful all this IVF is, everyone on this thread sounds so positive it's really keeping me going at the moment.

I had 2nd scan today and I now have 10 follicles they are all very small but they recon if I keep on the higher dosage of drugs they will grow.

I'm also feeling very uncomfortable today does the ovary pain get worse as the follicles grow?

And I was pleased when the nurse asked me if I had any bloating cause I can't do up my Jeans today! I thought I'd put on weight.

good luck again Jo P

Dolly - what time have you been at the nuffield? I was their between 10 and 11 mon and wed and wondered wether you were their too. Good luck on fri it sounds like your follicles are doing really well I hope you get booked in for EC on mon ours is probably going to be wed now.


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Evereyone
Carol - Sorry to hear about nana, hope things get better soon for her x , sounds like you had a great time at Meatloaf  

Dee - See you are still doing a good job with the lists, well done, keep it up  

Kim - Hope your bowels are behaving today  see you Friday  

Jo P - 10 follies is fine, I am sure my ovary area always feels uncomfortable then things start to grow, keep the fluid level up  

Nic - Good luck with your scan today, everything crossed for you x x 

Paula - Great news on your reiki sessions, I hope they help very much  

Hope everyone else is doing well with sniffing, stabbing, scanning and waiting, there are so many of us now on here 

I apoligise for not being about for ages, I am trying to get my head around a few things at the moment, my op is looming, scary or what , and we have just been to our neighbours funeral, he died last Thursday, a complete shock, he was such a lovely man, so we have been having his wife in most evenings, bless her, don't know what else to do but be there for her, she is so lovely.
We are also moving premises at work, so that is a big upheaval, so been working late and all sorts, still it will be nice when we get there.

So I am sorry not for being about, Kim does keep me updated on major news  , but Good luck girls, I hope this time is all yours  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi to everyone
havent been on for a few days and I cant believe how much is going on out there!!
Good luck to everyone whose had ec or et this week, take it easy for the next 2wks.
I'm still on the DR day 12, I had the same problem as you Nic, I think I've probably got another 2days worth of buserelin in this amp, making that 14doses!! I was beginning to think I'd done the maths wrong so glad to hear I'm not the only one  
Dee-it was a very interesting expereince interviewing with hot flushes, I got to the room before anyone else and turned the heater off and opened all the windows. I think everyone else was cold but I was fine  
Well best wishes for everyone else whatever stage you are at, I'm not organsied enough to mention people indivdually so please accept a group hug!!
Kate


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi all

Kim - hope you are feeling better today?  and brill that your gp's sorted you out for your bloods yesterday!

Jake - sorry you have become a night owl! Still hopefullly all these strange side affects will be worth it!

Trudy - drink as much fluid as you can and take it easy, mention it to your hospital and see what they say but you should be fine!

Michelle - get well soon!

Nic - glad you sorted out the burserlin!

Paula - the reiki etc sounds wonderful and it's about time you and Dawn got together!

Dawn - you didn't mention anything about wardrobe clearing this afternoon!

Jo - 10 follies is good and they will grow! Good luck.

Jo - just take care of yourself!  

Love to you all!
Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Rainbow Crew

Quick on from me for now ........ just to say .........

Hi! Hope you are happily dreaming!

(Kim, that includes you .. hope the rotten heartburn gives you a break!)

Paula - Great news on the reiki!

Jo - Big big hugs to you .. you are having such a hectic and worrying time at the moment but it will get better very very soon.

Kate - Well done on your forward planning for the interviewing!

JoP - Great news from your scan .. sounds like you are going to have a lovely crop of follies.


Nic J - Pleased you got the burselin answer and feel happier now.

Dawn - Naughty, naughty - you are meant to be resting!

Michelle - Sounds like you have been hit by the rotten flu bug .. hope you are better soon.

Trudy - Hope ET went well today .. and you feel a bit better.

ZoeB - A last ditch attempt at an AF dance for you ...    

Fee - Where are you .. I am missing your daily post!

Hope everyone else is happy and well ... will be back soon ... well if not today, tomorrow!

Loads of love and hugs
Dee
xxx


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi all, we'll I've been on here too long trying to read through all the posts, so i'll be quick.

I had my blood tests and all is just how it should be so I take tablets on saturday and FET is still on for the 5th which is great, and have AF on Monday so thats good (well this month it is).

Thanks for thinking of me Dee , I think it's lovely of you to remember everyone and give them a little message , anyway hope you are well .

Just a few more weeks of stabbing and pills , lovely!!

Love CJ xx


----------



## Lise (Dec 1, 2003)

Hi ladies, 

Hope your all getting on great!!

Jake glad your drinking more you were up late again  How are you feeling apart from not sleeping? 
not long till friday!!

zoeB hope your A/F arrives soon with the tablets!

Kim how you feeling today better i hope.

Trudy good luck & take things easy!

Dawn you should be resting woman!!!!!

Paula glad your going to be so chillied out good for you !!! 

Nic how did scan go today great i hope!

well not alot to tell you about me just had 4th jab i had to do last nights myself what a state i got myself into i was having a hot flush as i tried to do it as ian had to work late but i got there in the end!!!

sorry if i left anyone out there is so many of us now !good luck to everyone!

HELLO TO HOLLY!!!!

Take care
love to you all
lisa 
xxxx


----------



## Dolly (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Girls,

Zoe -   AF dance for you. I hope you get some answers tomorrow.

Trudy - I hope your feeling less sore tonight - rest up

Chick - Good luck for tomorrows appointment, I hope you to have your questions answered.

Jo P - I've IM you. I was at the Nuffield early both Mon and Wed, my scan on Friday is also early 8.30am  I could be having EC on the same day as you, you never know we may bump into each other - do you have a scan on Friday?

Paula - Lucky girl having two sessions of Reiki, so glad you enjoyed it.

Jo - Sorry to hear about your neighbour, it's so sad.  for you and sending lots of love and thoughts to your neighbours wife.

CJ - Good news, it's all systems go 

Lisa - Well done, it's hard getting to grips with injecting yourself. I've always done my own as I don't think I could let anyone else do it and I know Ian would just faint 

Dawn - Thanks for the chat and advice, I wish I had call you earlier on in the day and maybe I wouldn't have been a misery all day 

Sorry I haven't mentioned everyone, but I wish everyone lots of luck for any appointments tomorrow.

I had my 2nd stims scan today and I now have 16 follies, 5 of which measure 15mm and then rest between 8 and 15 so I need then to grow alittle more before Friday. They said they may put EC back until Wednesday if they need alittle more time to grow. But all in all they said my cycle is a good one and not to worry as everything is on course. Roll on Friday, I'm getting impatient already, I just know if I'm lucky enough to get to the 2ww I'm going to be a nightmare 

Off to have a nice bath.
Love
Nic
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

God this is awful.
How dare him say all of this, he might have his opinions on fertility treatment, but I think he could either keep it to himself or put it in a nicer way.
I am sure there is somewhere you can write to, just cant think of who it is, I am sure someone will be able to help you out

This is really awful


Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Chick

This is absurd....I dont think any health professional shoud be able to voice their opinions in this way, its awfull.

No wonder you were in tears, anyone would have been, I am cant believe how insensitive he was. Of course everyone has their opinions but hey, keep it to yourself sometimes eh Doc !

I dont know who you can contact about it either. Your consultant at the hosp tomorrow might know you can call/write too ?

Im sorry you were made to feel so bad today, hugs to you and hope you can get some help from someone over this.

Love Amanda xxx


----------



## Lise (Dec 1, 2003)

My DH has just told me to tell you to report him to the GMC (General Medical Council) They have to investigate any complaint, he may only get a slap on the wrist but at least he may engage brain before gob next time.

Not a great help but its something

Love Lisaxxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Yep, I was just about to post the same thing. Complaints should be made to the GMC. 

Initially however, I would put a letter of complaint into the practice manager at the surgery and go from there if you are not satisfied, as the GMC will likely expect this to have happened first. 

I can't believe this doctor can get away with saying what he has to you. It's likely he will just get a slap on the wrist (if that - they tend to stick together), but he should be made aware that saying what he has is not on. He is entitled to his opinion, but this wasn't the time or place to give it  We all know that infertility can be changed as people with IF issues do go on to have babies. 

As for accusing you of 'having it off with your consultant' well ......... ^furious^ I'm lost for words ^furious^ ^furious^ ^furious^

Sorry you had to go through that Chick 

Love 

J xxx


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

Chick - OMG!! can't believe what has happened to you! your GP is way out of order and i don't know how he could say that to you. It made me so angry reading your post to think that a doctor actually thinks this... is he stupid? you didn't even go to the clinic for a fertility reason anyway so his opinion isn't even valid nor does it make sense.
Speak to your consultant tomorrow but I am sure he will advise you to do what the other girls have said - complain to the practice and to the GMC.
It's such a shame that people like your GP give out advice. Imagine if you were ttc and your first port of call was him - how distressing - makes me so mad to think about it! who is he to decide who shouldn't have babies? ^furious^ ^furious^

hope that your sinuses are feeling better - i bet him making you cry really didn't help though!sending you a big hug 

Dolly - well done on your scan - i am sure your follies will develop in the next few days - good number there!

Kate - thanks for your reassurance re the buserelin - felt much better after i read your post!

No AF for me yet - is now 4 days late - hopefully it will turn up soon! Hun - any sign of yours yet?

love to all
nicxxx


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

just a quick question - are any of the other girls at Bourn taking baby aspirin (75mg)? 
Been thinking about taking it after reading other posts on here but Bourn have never mentioned it to me.

thanks
nicx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Dear Chick66

You should not have to tolerate any sort off words/thoughts like that from anyone ... least of all from a medical professional.

I hope your consultant tomorrow can help you in the right direction of making a formal complaint against this insensitive and downright rude man.

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow - I will be thinking of you.

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hiya Crew mates

Just wanted to say

GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW CAROL

Carol i am on 3 a day and it was only the once so fay (fingers x) so will wait and see if it happens again.

Chick this is disgraceful he should be severely reprimanded for talking to you this way. I agree i would get in touch with the GMC as this is the official complaint procedure. I really hope you get something done about this. I would also tell your consultant what he said because this is slander. You dont need this and i would love to have 5 minutes with him and tell him what i think of him.

Hope everyone is ok Good luck with any EC, ET or DR tomorrow.

Didnt sleep too good again last night. Joe woke up as i was going to bed and thought it was time to get up, poor little love has a rotten cold on him. he was very restless at first but then slept through but i kept waking up. Still never mind i may get some sleep tonight. 

Catch up tomorrow

Love Kim x x x x x


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2003)

Night owl here! A quickie tonight though...
Mixed stuff today. Shocked about your post Chick. Can only repeat what others have said and that letters to practice and GMC are in order.
ZoeB and Hun and AF dance for you both   
Paula - Reiki master - ooh errh missus!
Nic - you asked about baby aspirin. I was told to take this when I was attempting FET last summer as my uterus was abit slow in thickening up and was told it may help. I asked whether I should take it again this time as I'm on the full fresh cycle and I was told to wait until I am scanned (this Friday). Aspirin will make you bleed for longer and this may have implications for EC if you take it beforehand and do not stop in time, so I would ask first. 

See you Friday in the waiting room Lise  I'll be on my own as DP working...
Nighty night
Jakex ^thumbsup^


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

This is for Paula 

Just wanted to ask you now Dee has said she is coming to Stratford how about you. You said in January and we are nearly through January so..........?? 


Love Kimx x x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Thank you for all your dances ~ still no joy!

Off to hospital tomorrow!

Hoep you all well x x x


----------



## ju ju (Nov 12, 2003)

Hope all goes well for you chick66

lots of love ju ju


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Dear Chick (love the cats) and everyone - please forgive me for not reading through the many pages of posts that have come on since I was last here. I'll try to come on later to read through.
But I'm in a bit of a state (see ask a health visitor under babydust board) and wondered if I could ask any of you that work with early years or reception school age children to help me please. I've been so positive but now I've spent two days in tears, and can't believe this is happening to me just before txt. I just can't let 2004 get me down like 2003 did.

So sorry to off load on you girls, but you are such good mates.

Fee xxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

what I should have done is put a link to my post in- but I don't know how to do that - sorry

here is the link for fees post

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=87;action=display;threadid=6106

post amended by moderator


----------



## fiona_lk (Oct 24, 2002)

Lots of hugs for everyone on here.

Carol - It is so frustrating when they are so matter of fact about things you know much more about - you live with this everyday, why can they not understand this!!! That aside, you are strong, you can fight this, you have come this far and you deserve to get what you want. Keep believing - I'm sure it helped to rant and get things straight in your mind, I hope the consultant has a different attitude and you can get it sorted soon. 

Chick - About your GP ^furious^, how horrendous. Hope your consultant pulls a few strings to get him more than a slapped wrist - I'd still do your own complaint tho' to re-inforse whatever your consultant does. You'd think after Shipman (very close to home here, I grew up with the neices of one of his victims he was convicted for) GP's would be more careful about how they treat patients - I think if you have a complaint against your GP, another should accept you on there books - there is a local body you can apply to for a transfer, but I'm afraid I don't know what that is called, sorry.

Fee - gonna post the link for you (just copy the address when you are on the page you want to link to) but see I got beaten - more hugs coming your way.


Love Fiona xxxx


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Hello ladies

Just wanted to say hello especially to Carol, Fee and Chick66.

Fee... I have sent you an IM. 
I am not really able to offer any advice with regards to your daughter, as not being a Mum hasnt qualified me for those sort of answers that you need. Sorry! All I can say is, my heart goes out to you sweetheart and my prayers are with you and DH + DD. Hang on in there... someone will have some answers or suggestions for you. You are just showing natural concerns for a very special little girl who will come thru this. Cuddles to her too! xxxxx

Chick66.... OMG.. what on earth can I say to you after such a dreadful couple of days? My heart just sank when i read your posts and I think now I have had time to digest the content, the advice given by some of our friends on here is worth considering. Dont let it go!
In respect of your own IF situation, take time to digest and ponder on your options before making any rash decisions. Also allow the drugs the next few days to try and work. I know in my own case that what appeared one day to mean abandon, thru a bit more stimming, only a couple of days later and I was able to continue on my way. DOnt give up just yet!!!
Sorry .. that is me babbling along and may not make any sense, but what I am trying to say is, always look at all options including getting 2nd opinions. THey are not always right first time! Good luck sweetheart and sending love to you!

Carol... oh poppet. Why is it always the nicest people who have all the cr+p thrown over them? Come on girl, you know you are not going to let them treat you this way. You know better than anyone the system but more importantly yours and DH bodies. You fight girl, dont take this lying down. I know you well enough now to know there is a little fighter in there and you will get what you want. Thinking of you and wishing this sh+t would leave you alone. You deserve and will get better than this. Thinking of you!

Love to everyone else.
Dawn xx


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi all
chick66 I was so sorry to read about your experience with your GP. I certainly agree with all the previous posts that you should complain. Unfortuantly I am also in the middle of a complaint against a Dr and a Nurse, not for my own treatemnt but on behalf of my Uncle who died suddenly in Oct. The background is too complicated to go into here but the care and attitude of the hospital staff was outrageous. I find this particularly upsetting as I am a nurse my self and I do not understand how people who enter the so called caring professions can behave in such a way. (But there are also some good ones out there)
Just to warn you it can be a long road to go down when you make a complaint ,but be strong and stick with it as the least you deserve is a written apology. All the best with it.
Kate
PS hello to everyone else


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Chick,

Your GP's comments were totally unwarranted and disgusting. I have been disabled for most of my adult life and quite frequently get that level of abuse.

Fighting through the complaints procedure is very stressful. The attitude of the PM sums it up really. They should have been acting in your best interests but they were ready with an excuse for the GP's behaviour......

The point was that you did not consult him or ask for his personal views on fertility treatment. You asked about a possible drug interaction and he used the opportunity to foist his unwelcome and unsolicited views on you.

I also suffer from sinus infections and the antibiotics make me very sick indeed. In the end I bought a device called a "Grossan Irrigator" which clears out the sinus passages with water. If you would like the details pls send me a private message.

You have every right to be upset and angry after the GP's comments. In an ideal world there would be a quick procedure to deal with this rather than a long process which does not protect you.

Wishing you all the best.

Kindest regards,


----------



## Dolly (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Girls,

Sounds like a horrible day had by all......

Chick - I think the girls have all sumed it up - the way you were treated is disgusting and you should take your complaint as far as you can. With regards your treatment, I'm sorry things are not going your way at the moment, but I've got my fingers crossed for you and praying that it turns around. Come on Menopur work for Chick 

Carol - You have also had a really horrible day. You know your body better than anyone else and after what you have been through, I think you should carry on fighting for the correct treatment. Surely ICSI is the only way forward and I can't believe they can't see it - stuip or what??. Keep fighting, I know it's hard we all have to fight just to keep going, but stick to your guns and explain yourself and make sure your consultant hears you.  for you.

Fee - Sending love to you and your family. I'm sorry your going through a rough time. I notice that Chick is going to speak to a SENCO for you with regards some advise, I hope this helps. I work in Early Years and it is difficult for any child to make the transition from Nursery to Reception. I'm sure the Senco lady will give you some very good advice. Try not to worry too much (easier said than done I know) but as far as I'm concerned it would be far too early to label any child as special needs without detailed observations etc............... Thinking about you 

Dawn - I hope you are OK today. Don't let those January Jitters start , speak to you tomorrow after my scan.

Jo p - Good luck tomorrow, I'II be thinking about you at 9.30.

I feel uncomfortable today, tummy has gone up 2.5 inches since last wednesday, I'm sick of water, you name it I've tried it - but I shouldn't really moan. It's my 3rd stims scan tomorrow, so I'm hoping my follies will have grown alittle.

Love to all the other crewmates, Good luck if you also have an appointment tomorrow.

Love Nic (Dolly)
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Carol,

Pleased we have spoken, mate!  

You have had a ****e day and you didn't deserve it, but remember this is the blip ... put the plan into action ... your dream is going to come true, mate!

You know where I am, all the time! 

Loads of Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Rainbow Crew

Well, it certainly hasn't been the best of days around here today Girls ....... but, remember that means that a better day is only just around the corner!

Remember why we are here ... because ....

*Somewhere over the rainbow
Way up high
There's a land that I heard of
Once in a lullaby
Somewhere over the rainbow
Skies are blue
And the dreams that you dare to dream
Really do come true!*​
First in my post tonight, I am going to talk to the girls who have had horrible experiences or some bad news today ........

LB - Mate, I am so so sorry that this month was not your month .. that the wicked  reared her ugly unwanted head! But, one day, real soon, you are going to beat the ugly one and your dream will come true! So, I am going to update our Rainbow Crew list and when I do .. you will be a cycler again - next month will be the one! xxx

Chick66 - I am so sorry that you have had to deal with so so much over the last few days .. the GP and then Mr V's news today. Firstly, the GP - you make sure that he doesn't ever ever have the chance to do this to you or anyone else again .. then you will be helping others as well as yourself.
Secondly, Mr V's news today may not have sounded good ... but ... if it was the end of the road, I am sure he would not have told you to take more menopur. I have my fingers (and toes) crossed that this extra little bit will be the special little magically bit that puts you on your way. Thinking of you, hun. xxx

Fee - Has anyone ever told you what an absolutely daughter you have?? Thought, they might have!  
L has changed schools .. she is progressing through life and there are going to be lots and lots of highs and lows in the forthcoming years! L is a little girl and like any little girl, loves what she knows and reacts when she is unsure of things. (Heck .. my DN went through a phase of biting everyone! )
Please stop beating yourself up .. L is a gorgeous, healthy and happy little girl who is confused because her routine has been changed. xxxx

Carol - Not that I am mentioning the ****e day again but ......... don't forget ............. a year tomorrow you and bubbs are invited to a tea party!  xxx

And now, before I go sort out the list, a quick catch up with the rest of the Rainbow Crew who have posted over the last few days ......

Paula - We have a moving rainbow ... who knows what colour you will be tonight when I update the lists!  
Have a great afternoon tomorrow with Jacqson ... be sure to remember to say hi to Jac too! lol xx
Oh and yes, I have submitted .. I am going to Stratford!

CJ - Hey, you really are on your way now! xx

Lise - I have to apologise to you .. knowing how it feels I did giggle at the thought of you stabbing and hot flushing at the same time!  

Dolly(Nic) - Good luck for your scan tomorrow .. I hope your bumper crop have grown. xxx

NicJ and ZoeB - Let's try some more AF dancing!
        
Hope it works!

Kim - Hope you had a better nights sleep, last night and woke up nice and refreshed in time to open all your pressies!
*Happy Birthday!*​
And finally ...

GemmaB, Imogen and Trudy ....... well done on moving on over to the 2wwers! Looking forward to hearing about your BFPs! xxx

Well, I hope everyone else is ok .. I'll be back soon to see how you are all doing

Loads of Love and Hugs (special ones for us all)

Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi CarolB

Welcome to the Rainbow Crew ... of course you are very very welcome to join the girls whose dreams come true.
I am just going to update the list .. so watch out to see which colour of the rainbow you will be today!

Loads of love and luck to you
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

The Cyclers!
Annabel IVF Scan 19/1
Carol IVF BCP 3/1 DR 22/1 EC 23/2
CarolB donor IVF 
Carro (Caroline) ICSI DR 8/1
Chick66 IUI BS 14/1, Scans 19/1, 22/1, IUI 27/1
CJ FET DR 5/1, Blood Tesr 21/1, FET 5/2
Dee DR 31/1 EC 9/3
Fee FET Clomid 25/1
Harriet ICSI DR 5/1, Scan 19/1, Stimms 21/1
Holly667 IVF DR 20/1
Hun IVF DR 12/1, BS 26/1, EC 9/2
Jake ICSI DR 29/12/03, BS 14/1
Jo P ICSI DR 28/12/03, BS & Stims 14/1, EC 26/1
Kate12 FET DR 9/1, BS 4/2, FET 20/2
Kimric IVF BS 7/1, Metforim for 8 weeks then March .. Go!!![/b]
LadyP IVF Stims 20/1
LB IUI Feb
Leni IUI Stims 14/1, Scan 19/1, 22/1
Lise IVF DR 26/12/03, BS 12/1, EC 27-29/1
Nic (Dolly) IVF DR 27/12/03, BS 12/1, Scam 21/1, EC 26/1
NicJ ICSI DR 12/1, BS 29/1, EC 9/2
Paula ICSI provisional DR 6/2 
S4arh Clomid Scan 27/1
Sarz FET Natual - first week in Feb
Tallulah ICSI DR 4/1
Tinkerbell64 ICSI DR 31/12/03, Stims 21/1, EC 5/2










Our Current Rainbow 2WWers!
DawnJ ICSI test 30/1
Gemma B IVF test 31/1
Imogen ICIS test 6/2
Trudy26 IVF test ??










The Crewmates!
Caron FET sorting out polyps first
Charlotte IVF Jan/Feb
ChrisB FET Jan
Feistyblue (Claire) DIUI Feb
Fi FET Jan
Fiffi IVF sometime in 2004
Gail M IVF March
JDRobinson (Janet) review appt 17/3
Jo IVF in 2004 when all fit and well!!
Kimmy FET sometime in 2004
Kitty1 ICSI Feb
Larac (Lara) FET Feb/March
MichelleK FET Jan
Nicnack ICSI April
Owennicki (Nicki) IVF? Jan
Suz ICSI Jan
Shelley IUI Feb
ZoeB ICSI Starting March, EC 6/5


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Hi folks,
Chick you really are having a horrid time at the moment. Sending you a hug 

Carol, how frustrating for you. You rant all you like matey, you've every right to. Keep fighting, stay strong. Hope you get what you want. 

Fee have replied to you on the other thread. Hope you and your dd are happier soon.

LB, so sorry that you didn't get the result you wanted this month. That wicked af just never knows when to stay away!

Nic, good luck for tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else, sending positive vibes out to you all.   

My news is that I have 2 follies at 14.5mm, one on each ovary and my lining is 8mm. This is the best result I have had over my 3 tx. So Monday is IUI day, fingers crossed this will be our time.

Love Leni x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Carol

So sorry for you bad day, I only just saw this post of yours.

Just was everything was going well, like you said perfectly "there is another bloody wall" to get over. I am fed up with hearing health professional play god lately, its so bad. I hope you are feeling a bit better now, and that you have got your rants out to a few people rather then festering them inside like I do !

You have been through so so much with the tx & everything, you have to have fight still in you Carol, this is the most important fight of all......a baby !!!

Dont let the B******S get you down, were with you all the way

Loads of love Amanda xxx


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2003)

Nightly post 
Mixed day today 
Chick- Your last post was real fighting talk - wow dentist . You still have 2 brave stabs to go, so keep going sweetie. Keep hugging that DP of yours and keep talking 
Fee - I looked at your post on the health visitor board and it looks like so very wise words from some very special girls. Do not blame yourself, you are a very special, loving mum.
LB - sorry to hear your news. You dream is over the rainbow, just not today 
Carol - your anger and frustration jumped out from the page, which is shared by us all. Your words were fighting words. Carry on your fight. 
Nic (Dolly) - 2.5" bigger waist - that must mean good follie news!
Leni - FANTASTIC NEWS. Will be thinking of you monday ^thumbsup^ 
CarolB - welcome to the Rainbow Crew^thumbsup^
Lisa - hope the injections are going ok - back to stabbing your legs? Good luck tomorrow, but no doubt see you!

Very tired today - too many late nights on FF or 6 days of stimms, not sure 
Goodnight all
Jakex


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi everyone, thought I would post on here along with some of my other Dec/Jan buddies as we have gone a bit quiet on our other post since some of our ladies have graduated to the 2ww 

My signature tells you all about me.

I am stimming at the moment (started on Monday) after down regging for 5 weeks as my lining wouldn't thin enough. I have my first stim scan on Monday.

All the best to us all


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

PS Happy birthday to Dee


----------



## Lise (Dec 1, 2003)

Hi Ladies

sorry i havent been on ive been very tired i think the pc screen dosent help with my eyes thats why i am tired, im not use to it ive never looked at the pc before i found FF. Now Ian moans at me, how the table has turned!!

well been and had 1st scan today feel really fed up now as the way person who did the scan said i havent got follies worth measuring all tidlie ones then was told you have a Polyp (that was never there before) so i now feel like things are not going our way again, why us

I now have to wait till monday to see what happens i may have to up the dose if my bloods come back ok which i am not happy with after the last time!!! OHSS then had to wait two months for FET then 18 follies didnt make the thaw( one did)
I am so angry feels like everythings aganist us   
sorry to go on like i have!!

Do hope everyone is ok!! 

jenny thats great news on DH job ^thumbsup^

Jake-hope everything is ok tomorrow, im not back until monday

love to you all
lisa
xxxxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday dear wonderful special Dee
Happy Birthday to you


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

dear all
Thank you all for your messages. I'm sorry I wasn't more together and reading the boards etc. 

Chick - I think you have been treated appallingly. It will be a real hassle complaining, but I think he shouldn't be allowed to treat people like that. Really. He should apologise at the very least. 

Carol - sorry you've had such an awful time. 

Lise - wish you had got more encouraging news on your first scan. Presume this is the first since commencing the injecting. But keep positive. Dawn had a shy follie or two not showing, and then got five lovely eggies and is now on 2WW! Hope you do lots of follie growing over the weekend.

Paula - don't know how you are doing really - I feel bad that I've only scanned here - but hope you are OK.

Dawn. Thanks for your lovely IM - I've IM'd. Im in the Lister next week - but will be ongoing after that. I'm holding out for celebrating a BFP with you!! 

This is a sneaky post at work, so better go and be good.

Fee xxxxxxxxxxxxx

(really think you are all THE BEST!!)


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Hello rainbow crew members - just breezing by to wish you all the very best for the future. I've enjoyed being here and I'm sure you all helped me through in one way or another. Good luck girls!!!!

Love Nicky xxxx

Thank you for your messages of support too - taking time out to come to terms xxx


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2003)

Afternoon Rainbow Gang.
An earlier post today as i doubt whether I see much past 9pm as I'm soooo tired.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEE    
Jennifer - good luck on Monday with that stimming scan

Had my 1st stim scan amd not sure what to think  . I'm on more drugs this time with a hope of producing a good crop of follies (and eggies) to go on to blastocyst stage. Trouble is today's scan showed fewer follies than before - 3 on each side plus a couple of tiddlies.

Gotta go back tomorrow so trying to rest and think positive to make them all grow (and maybe produce a couple from nowhere?)
Lisa - sending positive growing vibes out to you. I'm picturing big, strong, healthy eggies growing - can you see them? 

Had another acupuncture session, so pretty chilled. Hope this feeling lasts.
       
To all
Jakex


----------



## annabel (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi all

Chick im so sorry with what you have had to deal with this week it sounds awful, fingers crossed for you that things improve.

Its so hard trying to keep up with everyone i dont get a lot of spare time at the mo doing extra shifts so i can have 2 weeks off soon.

Well had scan mon and started flare regime 250 cetrotide am and 450 menopur eves and so far its not looking good, had another scan today and only 1 follie on left so back on monday but if no improvment it may be suggested i abandon, i had so many positive thoughts and now i`ve just convinced myself thats it 

Has anyone else had this and then gone on to have more follies appear a few days later .

Dolly and Jo fellow Woking Nuffield Cyclers hope your both doing better than me ^group^

And Dee 

Will try and catch up on everyone else during weekend.

Good Luck to all

annie xx


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi rainbow crew,

Chick66 - I was shocked to read your post and disgusted at your treatment. Having been a nurse myself, I couldn't believe that a GP would speak to one of their patients like that - where have all the caring people gone from what is supposed to be a caring profession. I would definatley put your complaint in writing to the BMA, GMC and surgery (take loads of copies). I'm sorry you had to go through this, but I hope you get a formal apology from your GP.

best wishes

Crystal
x


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Hello Dee,


Hope you are having a lovely chilled out day or maybe have something special planned for tonite or the weekend. Anyway, whatever you are up to have a

WOnderful .......... 

Love Dawn xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Rainbow Crew

Very quick one from me tonight .. just wanted to say thank you all for the birthday wishes!  

I've had a great day ... lovely shopping trip  ... and the girls are coming round soon for a chilli and wine night in!

Will catch up with all your news tomorrow ... I am giving myself the day off for my birthday!  

Loads of love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dolly (Jun 6, 2003)

HI Girls,

Chick - I hope you are feeling alittle better today after your horrible day yesterday. Sending you lots of growing vibes, I'm to on Menopur and I've had a really good growth spurt in two days, so stay as positive as you can. 

Leni - Good luck for Monday and your IUI       

Jenny - Good luck for your stims scan on Monday 

Carol - I hope you are OK 

Lise - Poor you. Things can turn around so much in a couple of day, I really hope they do you for. Good luck for Monday 

Jake - Goo luck for tomorrow - seding you lots of growing vibes and positive thoughts 

Annie - Hi, I've just noticed that you are also at Woking Nuffield - I'm sorry your news wasn't better today, but all I can say was things changed for me over a two day period and I had a real growth spurt so thinking of you and sending lots of   What time were you there today ? I went at 8.30am but was still there at10.00.

Jo P - Thinking about you and hoping that things went well today - What were you wearing as the waiting room was busy today and they were running alittle late so I mean't have still been there when you were.

Dee - HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR DEE, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU. Have a lovely evening ^drunk^ ^drunk^ ^drunk^

Dawn - Thanks for everything, I hope to see you on Sunday

Well good news for me today, as I was alittle worried after Wednesday scan, but my follies have grown well over the last couple of days and EC is booked for Monday. I'm alittle nervous as this is my first IVF, but really pleased that I have had a good response and I have reached EC  17 Follies so we are hopeful for a nice selection on eggs - Fingers crossed.

Have a good Friday evening and I'II catch up again tomorrow.

Love
Nic (Dolly)
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Jake and Lisa - sorry to hear that your first stim scan was a bit disappointing. Try and keep positive. I've got mine on Monday. Keep drinking loads of water as that makes the follies swell.

Annie - sorry to hear your news. Try and stay positive, although I know it is very difficult when you are so worried.

Nic - wonderful news that the follies have grown well and you have 17 - well done  I am so pleased for you. Good luck for ec on Monday.

Hi to everyone else.

Jenny


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

good evening girlies - lots of posts since i last logged in so it's taken me a while to read them all!!

First of all HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Dee - you probably won't read this til Sat but I hope you had a good night with your girlfriends!   ^drunk^

Nic (Dolly) - well done on your latest scan - that's really good news! good luck for EC on Monday - i've got everything crossed for you - you will be fine!

Annie - sorry to hear the news from your first scan. Hopefully your follies will have a growth spurt over the weekend. Keep your chin up sweetie.

Jake - 6 follies plus a few little ones is really good - maybe a few more were hiding - good luck for tomorrow and hope you had a good rest tonight.

Lise - sorry to hear your news re your polyp - hopefully it will just be a fold though eh? good luck for MOnday and I hope you are feeling a bit more positive soon. 

Welcome to JenniferF - hello!- good luck with your scan on Monday! 

Chick -it's definitely a good idea to have ideas to look forward to if others don't work out. We are planning to have a much needed holiday if this cycle doesn't work out for us (although obviously i hope it works!). Good luck with your plans to be a dentist if that's what you want to be! 

Leni - good news from your scan. Good luck for IUI on Monday. not long til your 2ww now!

CarolB - welcome to the rainbow crew!

Carol - hope you are feeling a bit better today. Sorry to hear your news from the clinic - they should really be listening to you as you know so much about it all. Good luck with convincing them you are right. I have my fingers crossed for you. 

Well my AF turned up in the end (thanks for the dance Dee!!) and it is the  from hell!! maybe it's cos i had a hysteroscopy last month but it just seems to be much heavier (sorry TMI!!) anyway it is here at last so now only 6 days til me baseline scan!(and counting!!)

hope everyone else is ok that i haven't mentioned. I am thinking of you all.

Take care
love nicxxxxxx


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Hi girlies,

Loads of luck for Monday Nic. Hope you get lots of eggies!  Well done on the 17 follies ^thumbsup^

Glad you are having a lovely birthday Dee.

Lisa, hope your follies get a growing spurt and Monday's scan brings better news.

Annie, hope your follies show themselves for next scan. Keep trying to think positive 

You too Jake  Infact here's a follie growing dance for you all    

Nicky thanks for popping in.

CarolB Hi and welcome.

Everyone else hope you all have a relaxing weekend. DH and I are going out for the day with the inlaws tomorrow...to a garden centre...aaargh when did middle age catch up on me?!!! LOL 

Leni x


----------



## Lise (Dec 1, 2003)

Hi Ladies,

THANKS fee, dolly, jenny & jake!!!
Feeling a bit better now 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEE 

Jake good luck for tomorrow i will be thinking of you!!!!

Jenny thanks for the water tip was told to drink 2 litres of water and eat more protein i will do my best if it makes them swell!!! i said you are full of good information jenny  

well going to sit and  my DH 

take care everyone!!!
roll on monday 
love to you all
lisa 
xxxxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Chick - cannot believe your gp, what a  and that's being polite! Good luck with your "grievance" with him! Sorry you are dealing with bad news to do with stimulation.....

Paula - Dawn is very safe to meet! How you doing?

Carol - no wonder you want to rant. Blimey they don't have a clue do they. Have you managed to talk to them yet?

Fee - unfortunately I don't know what to say with regard to your gorgeous daughter    just take one thing at a time.

Nic - fantastic news for you today, nice one! Can't wait to meet you (and the follies!!) on Sunday! at least that will be a drug free day!

CarolB - welcome and good luck!

Dee  

Leni - fingers crossed for you for Monday! Sounds like those follies are behaving for you! Enjoy the garden centre!

Jake - FF is certainly addictive! Fingers crossed that the follies start behaving but really you've got to hang on for the second scan which will show more!

Lise - first stims scans are normally always tiddlers, the fact you have tiddlers there is good news, they will grow and they will respond!

Annabel - lets hope you don't have to abandon and either follies are hiding or start growing. Good luck.

Nic - at least af has played ball and you know when the scan is and the other blessing of it being heavy is, you should be clear to start!

Love and luck to you all.
Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Carol - Good for you girl! Sending you lots of positive thoughts for the ICSI working out for you both.

Carol B - Wishing you lots of luck with the tx.

Leni - Good luck for the IUI on Monday.

Chick66 - Sorry to hear about the stims hun and as for your GP!!!!

Nic (Dolly) - Good luck for Monday. Hope the EC goes well.

Jennifer - Hi and good luck.

Jake - Hope the scan goes o.k today.

Dee - Hope you enjoyed your birthday evening with your mates.

Lisa - Good luck for Monday.

Fee - Thinking of you 

Nic - Fab news for you.

Kim - Hope you are o.k?

Hello everyone else, have a great weekend.

Laine x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Dear Carol - about time something went right for you!

YIPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  

Go Girl!

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LadyP (Jul 3, 2003)

Well, I have been awol for so long I have lost track.

I see Chick is having a tough time - big hugs to you.

Carol, good news!

All those stimming - sending follie growth vibes....

Those with EC coming up soon - good luck!

Those in the 2ww, I have my fingers crossed..

Happy Birthday Dee.

LB, sorry it didn't work out this time, HUGS.

Hope everyone is well in Rainbowland.

I started stimming with Gonal-F on the 22nd, baseline was 'perfect', seemed to be lots of antral follies waiting to grow and E2 was nice and low. I haven't been downregging this time so I shall be using a new drug called Cetrorelix to prevent an LH surge starting when the lead follie gets to 14mm or so in size. I have appointments in the 27th & 29th for scans & E2 levels. The consultant thought that I may be one of those women whose ovaries don't like the pituitary gland to be shut down - we shall see. Personally I never thought that downregging agreed with my body to well.

I estimate EC to be about 10 days from now.

Catch you later!


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi all
Chick you are certainly having a time of it at the moment, if a letter hasnt arrived by Mon post you should ring again. In my expereince of the NHS as a patient and a nurse, the only way to get things done is to pester. Its a sad fact but true!!
Good luck to everyone else with scans/ec/dr/stimms.
My AF arrived yesterday, and my BScan has been rearranged for the 2ndFeb. If that is OK hope to start oestrogen on the 4th.
Hope everyone has a nice weekend, before the big chill!!
Kate


----------



## owennicki (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Everyone

I have just written a long message and gone and hit something and lost it!!!!! damn computers!

I will summerise: i have been reading through all the postes and everyone seems to be active doing one thing or another, not too sure on some things as i don't know all the codes you use?!?

We went for oour pre-treatment visit on thursday and it went OK we were told we would have to have icsi for definate as we are using frozen sperm but then they said we can not continue until more criteria has been met

a) i must have been taking folic acid for the past 2 months - which i have.

b) i have to have my rubella immune status checked, the fact that i have had the jab is not enough.

c) i have to have had e recent smear, by chance i had one last week but i don't think the results will be though in time.

I was mad and upset and sried to the nurse as we have been waiting to get to this point since last march and this appointment took 2 months wait, why didn't someone tell me so i could have got it all sorted and be ready now, the nurse just said she understood what i was saying but i would just have to wait i know it's only another month but it wouldn't have taken much to give us a quick check list when we booked for the pre-treatment visit and this could have all been done and i would have at least thought i was doing something!

I am just mad and feel better to have got it off my chest to people who understand what it feel's like to be stuck in the system.
If anyone had any ideas on how to get smear results back quick then let me know we will pay if it helps. I am due to start sniffing in 23 days!! 

I must stop feeling like this i should be relaxed and positive, i should be relaxed and positive, i should be relaxed and positive!!!! there i told myself!

Anyway wishing you all the best

Nicki x x x x


----------



## Lise (Dec 1, 2003)

Hi Everyone!

I will post later on but i just need to post this to JAKE!!


 ^cool^   ^cool^    ^cool^ ^cool^  

Heres a big follie dance for you. and lots of:
     

Lots of love 

Lisaxxxxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

And onward our trip to our dream coming true continues .......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=58;action=display;threadid=6137;start=0#lastPostlastPost


----------

